# Does BMI really matter with egg share?



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi ,

I'm new to this thread... DP and I are thinking about egg sharing but I don't think I will get it as my BMI is 33... doesn't help being short and having big (.)(.)   ... do you think clinics would except me? I have no genetic problems etc?  

Ruthie xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Ruthie my clinic wont accept anyone with a bmi over 30. Not sure on other clinics though. Might be worth giving them a ring and seeing what they say


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Ruthie,

My clinic's similar to sallyanne's they wont accept anyone with a BMI over 28-30.
Like sallyanne's said I'd ring and check with your clinic because many clinics have different rules/guidelines.

Love and luck
Kim.x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Ruthie

I egg shared at the Lister for my first cycle and my BMI was 32, they wouldn't let me share until it was 29, I went to Slimming World and lost over two stone to get to the elusive 29!!!  

I think most clinics are the same, I had three months to lose the weight as that was the gap between the HIV tests etc?

Wishing you loads of luck!  

Willow
xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I have never had my BMI checked, but my clinic would not let me share unless I had a previous pregnancy. I then had IUI got pregnant and now back for IVF egg share. 

Hope to help


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Ruthie

Im an egg donor myself at Care Manchester and no one checked my BMI at all.  I have not had any previous pregnancies as my DH has male factor problems.  They say as long as you under 35, are healty,have no genectic problems then its fine, obviously they do prefer it if you have had children before but it is not essential at all.  Your BMI isn't that high any way so I personnaly don't see a problem, I don't know what area you are but maybe care is worth a call.

I wish u the best of luck hun xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ruthie

This is a tricky one.I had my IVF on egg share at the same clinic as sallyanne who has answered you and they said the same to me about not accepting a high bmi.

I too am like yourself-a shortie with big (.)(.) and they took me no probs,never got mentioned 

I got a bfp and so did my recipient,think its just guidelines hun

Good luck with it all

Kelly x


----------

